# 485 visa about to expire and nothing from Immigration



## sonu1111 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently on TR (485 Visa) and it is about to expire soon (4th Sept 2014).

I tried giving IELTS several times but every time I am getting 6.5 in writing section. In other sections, I am 7.5-8.5.

After several attempt, last month I decided to apply Family Sponsored Visa (489). My brother is Australian citizen and he is sponsoring me.

I live in Cannington and I read the forums and whole Perth is considered regional. I am in Australia since July 2010.

I applied for Family Sponsored 489 Visa on 08/June/2014 and my current visa (485) is expiring on 04/Sept/2014.

I am bit worried that my VISA will expire before I will get any reply from immigration department.

Extra Information

Total Points - 60 Points

Skill Assessment - Done

Police Clearance Certificate - Done

Occupation - on SOL (Software Engineering)

Job - Internal Sales (Full Time)

Is there a way to speed up my application? if not then is there any other VISA I can apply, by which I can stay in Australia till immigration comes to a decision on my application.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you applied for the visa, or submitted an EOI and still waiting for an invitation?


----------



## sonu1111 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have submitted my EOI and still waiting for an invitation


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sonu1111 said:


> I have submitted my EOI and still waiting for an invitation


if you get an invitation before your visa expires, and lodge an application, you will get a bridging visa automatically.

However, if you do not get invited and lodge before it does, you will have to leave and await the invitation offshore


----------



## sonu1111 (Jul 21, 2014)

My Nominated Occupation - Software Engineer 261313


----------



## sonu1111 (Jul 21, 2014)

Is there a way, I can apply for anything similar to bridging visa. If not, can I opt for short term course say 6 months (apply for student visa) and wait for decision on 489 in meantime.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I would say try harder on IELTS, get a tutor or a good IELTS book and try to score a 7 and apply for 189, once you lodge your application you will get a bridging visa


----------



## sonu1111 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am trying that. I have checked dates for IELTS and it is 2nd Aug and 16 Aug. I will call IELTS centre tomorrow and will see if there are any seats available or not.

And lodging your application means applying for visa after getting invitation

and thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sonu1111 said:


> I am trying that. I have checked dates for IELTS and it is 2nd Aug and 16 Aug. I will call IELTS centre tomorrow and will see if there are any seats available or not.
> 
> And lodging your application means applying for visa after getting invitation
> 
> and thank you for answering my questions.


yes, lodging is applying after being invited

most welcomed


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Family sponsored 489 are only handing out about 20 invites each round so you probably not get an invite before september. There are people on here waiting months for an invite. 

Do you quaify to apply for any other visa?


----------



## sonu1111 (Jul 21, 2014)

No. I am not


----------

